# 2001 Sentra Maintenance Schedule?



## gilber20 (Dec 8, 2004)

My wife and I recently inherited a 2001 Sentra GXE from my sister-in-law. It has about 31,000 miles on it, and is well overdue for a 30,000 mile checkup. Unfortunately, the manual was damaged by water and had to be removed. 

1. What is the recommended schedule for maintenance and service? Is it every 7,500 miles (i.e. 30,000m, 37,500 mi, 45,000 mi, etc.)? 

2. Do you recommend going to a Nissan dealer for service, or is this not necessary/overpriced relative to a gas station/auto repair garage?

Thanks!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Nissan service does cost a lot, but they are under strict quality control and all work is warrantied. A lot of the 30k mile service is topping fluids and inspecting wear items...while it may not be a huge overhaul, it is something important that shouldnt be put off. Personally I would go to a dealer and save any possible head aches; but if you know a non Nissan mechanic you trust, that would work too. Somewhere around here I have the specs of 30k mile service...I'll get my search on for ya.


----------



## gilber20 (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion. I found a Nissan dealer that has a service center within 10 miles of our home. Do you know when the next service visit is supposed to occur (i.e. 37.5k, 40k, etc.)?


----------

